# Found: Wedding Band in Clear Creek



## Nessy (May 25, 2009)

Found in the Clear Creek Whitewater Park in Golden. It has been turned over to the Golden PD.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*Mike M, you see this?*

Not sure if you want it back?!


----------



## Swank (Jun 20, 2009)

I was there when Ryan found it. We sitting about to launch and he was like "is that a ring". Sure enough it was. There were so many tubers and people around I'll be impressed if the owner turns up. That will be a fun one to explain to the wife.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*Was it in the bleacher hole?*

If it was above there, it isn't Mikes.


----------



## sbratt (May 10, 2006)

Any luck on my contact?


----------



## Wang (Jan 2, 2008)

I was wondering about the contact myself!


----------



## Nessy (May 25, 2009)

Sorry, no contact lense but if I find one I'll turn it in to the Golden PD too.  Was that left or right eye?


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Without the glint of the distracting wedding band, I just realized my contact is missing! I think it might be near my Nalgene bottle!


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

i still weep for that nalgene every night.... fuck i'm thirsty


----------



## ACheateaux (Dec 3, 2008)

Any chance it had koa wood in the front?


----------



## Swank (Jun 20, 2009)

This contact joke is just classic. Love it.


----------



## Nessy (May 25, 2009)

*no koa*



ACheateaux said:


> Any chance it had koa wood in the front?


No goa on the koa.


----------



## ACheateaux (Dec 3, 2008)

Crap. Still in the dog house...


----------

